# designing a snowboard company logo(please read)



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok so here's what's up. A friend of mine is starting a snowboard company, he's got enough invested into it already to pull it off. He's getting things trademarked etc etc and has his shit together. the name he settled on is Ridiculous snowboards. here's what he has to say so far:

"I am looking for a logo design that will have the ability to last the test of time as fads & styles change while incorporating a bit of an edge in style.

These logos will be used for everything from business cards, websites, apparel designs, etc. The name and logos will be everywhere in the snowboarding marketplace.

Here is how I define the feeling behind "Ridiculous Snowboard Gear": "That move was so awesome it was Ridiculous," or "That dude got so much air it was Ridiculous." Ridiculous is a positive word that defines amazement. It does not have any negative meaning behind it at all.

Buyers of this apparel line will say, "I'm Ridiculous!", "He/She is Ridiculous!", or "We're Ridiculous!"

I would like examples of a company logo featuring the full business name (Ridiculous Snowboard Gear), a stand alone logo (which I define as an insignia) that only incorporates the letter "R" in some sort of "Badge" or "Seal," and a separate logo that would be used for the community membership site called "The Ridiculous Snowboard Nation." The font, style and color should be the same for each item."


...anyways i'd like input from people here of what makes a good logo to someone who snowboards. I figured what better place to ask so feel free to say what you like.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

No negative meanings you say?

Well, your taglines are fucking ridiculous.



I jest . Unfortunately, I have a full courseload (again) this term and the Engineering yearbook team is understaffed on top of that. Between that, the local mountains, and this forum I have no time at all hah. 

Good luck in the endeavor!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is where I make fun of some ideas.

I didn't know RadioShack made snowboard apparel.









THAT CASH MONEY THAT HUNDRED MILLION DOLLAR MONEY


----------

